# Look what I got!!! :D



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I know they're really not a big deal but I've been looking for these guys FOREVER. It's ironic how they're called german blue rams yet I had the hardest time finding them! 



Apologies for the blurriness. 









Hiding with ghost shrimp!










Both of them together!









I'm soooo happy to have these new additions to my tank! I read they're sensitive and difficult to take care of, anyone have any advice? 


Also, can any one sex them? I know they're still itty bitty.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good clean, high quality water and they will be fine. They like it a little warmer than some fish. Maybe 80F. Beautiful fish. Live food is good...


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice rams they should have some brighter colors as they age good luck with them


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

them fish look awesome


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool pics, you know they make longfin blue rams too?!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I love love love love g blue rams. My LFS only gets them in once in a BLUUUUUUE moon, and they are ususally pretty sickly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

awsome FC! can you get a closeup pic of them? and are they sexed? i think the bigger one is the female and the one with the yellow color is the male.  very interesting fishes to say the least. i have them eating frozen blood worms outta my hands.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool Rams. Females will have a pinkish tint in the belly. They are pretty youg so I'm not sure. I wish you the best of luck with them.
:fish::fish:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE german blues, I'm thinking about getting a couple for a 10g when I head off for school in the fall. Any tips or information I should know about?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great tank by the way, sorry for not stating that =P


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey what fish do you have your german blues with??


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

FC thats a pair for sure but not sure if they are a proven pair. the one you see with a pinkish tummy is a female. that shows up when they ready to lay eggs. 

sure sign are the Rays, the fin on the head, that look like fingers. the ones where the rays are larger than the other, esp the 2nd and the 3rd, thats your male. also, his dorsal fin will be taller than his tail fin and will be flowy and extend beyond his tail when clamped. the female will be almost the height of the tail fin and more rounded off. 

another way to sex them is by looking at the black spot on the body. if you see blue specs in them, its a female. if its clear black, its a male.

 hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

butters,

this is her tank list.

30 Gallon Freshwater Planted Community tank.

1 Male & 1 Female Dwarf Gourami
6 Rasboras
3 Hatchet fish
3 Silver Mollies
2 Bristlenose plecos
2 Ghost Shrimp
1 Male Guppy


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya i saw that. I was just wondering if she was just gonna add them to that tank or give them there own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

rams are nice community fishes. they make excellent fishes.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

ok cool, if you hadnt noticed i have my own thread going and i was wondering if they would be good in my tank.


----------

